
Algorithms tutorial series for beginners - adriansky
https://adrianmejia.com/blog/2018/04/04/how-you-can-change-the-world-learning-data-structures-algorithms-free-online-course-tutorial/#.W8dYeheQiu0.hackernews
======
01100011
Curious if anyone knows of a short overview of CS or Engineering topics(i.e.
linear algebra, diff eqs, etc) for keeping refreshed as you age. I'm not
talking about a full tutorial, more like something you could scan through
every few years just to make sure you're not forgetting the important stuff
that you haven't used since college.

As a side note, I recently interviewed with a couple companies in the valley
and the focus of the interviews was not on 'gotcha' algorithm questions. There
were a few, but I came away feeling that the process was more fair and
reasonable than I'd been led to believe. Now, granted, I'm an embedded
software guy and maybe they tailored the questions for me, but I feel like I
wasted a month going over graph algorithms. It was a good learning experience,
but my time would have been better spent reviewing more basic embedded topics.

~~~
gumby
Skimming the materials at Open Courseware is really good. Just reading the
problem sets from the thermo course I took 30 years ago brought back lots of
buried memories and forced me to learn some stuff I honestly hadn't at the
time.

It's not taking an online course -- it's all the material handed out with an
offline course. [https://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm](https://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm)

~~~
1ark
It's a good strategy. Refreshing and bringing back the memories, and patching
some knowledge holes.

------
herodotus
>A math genius called Alan Turing joined the British military to crack the
German “Enigma” code. He knew they would never get ahead if they keep doing
the calculations by pen and paper. So after many months of hard work, they
built a machine. Unfortunately, It took more than a day to decode a message!
So, it was useless :((((

I could not read past this. Yet another distortion of what was done at
Bletchley Park. Yes, I understand, keep your readers interested, but not by
making up stuff and claiming it was real. I think the author should find a
better example of an import use of algorithms than this one.

~~~
adriansky
What's your understanding about what happened at Bletchley Park?

~~~
herodotus
To answer that would take an entire book! One book you might try is "Battle of
Wits" by Stephen Budiansky, published in 2000 by The Free Press. ISBN:
0-684-85932-7

There was never a single break through at Bletchley. The Bombe machines (there
were eventually many of them) were useful, but were just one part of the
overall effort, and they did not always get results. The idea that all
messages ended with "Heil Hitler!" is just wrong.

------
sigi45
Liked your writeup on balancing trees :-)

My biggest issue: The amount! You can do more algorithm and datastructres!
Greedy, Divide and Conquer etc.

